# How to mount things to auto carpet???



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm in the final stage of my install and am trying to mount my amplifier (Alpine PDX 4.100) under the front passenger seat. Due to ductwork and an extremely uneven mounting surface beneath the carpeting, drilling holes in the floor or installing MDF shims beneath the carpet is not feasible. I was thinking of simply somehow attaching the amp to the carpeting with Velcro. 

Does Velcro that works with automotive carpet exist? I have called several area installers and they don't seem to have any brilliant ideas (although all the car audio installation places in my area are limited to Best Buy stores) and claim that no such Velcro is available. If there is no specific auto velcro, I was thinking of mounting the hook side of the velcro to the carpeting with a strong adhesive like Gorilla Glue. Does anyone have any experience with this or will I end up with a Gorilla Glue mess?

Any other ideas? Mounting the amp in another location is not an option as all my cables are already cut to length. As I mentioned above, I also would like to avoid drilling of any kind at all costs.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Try some small pieces of 1/4 hardboard under the carpet and the mounting locations. This will at least let you sandwich the carpet between the hardboard and the amp at each of the mounting holes and should keep it from moving.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Velcro didnt work on my carpet. But something with smaller loops might have. I think it might depend more on the type carpet and velcro.


----------



## mrstop (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in the process of doing the same thing. I am building a platform held off the floor with some angle stock. I was inspired by the following:

Stage 1 of Ody Audio Upgrade Photo Gallery by shinjohn at pbase.com


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

I have "secured" amps to carpet with velcro.

Use the hook side of self adhesive velcro on the bottom of your amp. It will grab the nap of the carpet fairly well. More square inches, more grip.

Robert


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

Velcro will work but it needs a much stronger adhesive. You are going to use both sides of a velcro set, carpet and loops. 

I use Quick Stick Glue spray glue on the back of with ever piece I’m putting on the carpet. Just press down to let it dry. FYI, the Velcro will likely never come off the carpet. Then use the opposite type on the bottom of the amp. 

Once in place the amp won’t move.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

I used the hook side of the industrial velcro that home depot sells for my under seat amp set-up. The adhesive held very well, as did the velcro to the carpet. I don't think it was that expensive so I think it may be worth a shot.


----------



## tanakasan (Sep 8, 2007)

Use the blue peel backing velcro.

It is the industrial strength self adhesive. The red backing is normal strength.

Also, I used only the hook side of the velcro and used the carpet as the loop. It held relatively well. I guess depends on your carpet...YMMV.

Robert


----------



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the input! I ended up ditching the velcro idea and going with Greg's 1/4" hardboard idea. Due to some of the variability in results that it seems like people have had with velcro and various adhesives, I felt that mounting the amp to a small piece of hardboard underneath the carpeting would be more foolproof and thiefproof. 

I did get some minimal contact between the amp and the seat when the seat was moved into it's aftmost position, so I raised the seat ~3/4" on carpeted MDF blocks. I hope these hold up!

While I am happy with my installation, I have since had several ill-fated thoughts about the potential of water/slush/snow/crap/etc accidentally spilling onto the amp during the winter months due to its placement. Does anyone who has installed an amp under a seat have any recommendations for combating this - I feel that such spillage is inevitable. I was thinking of engineering some sort of acrylic cover of sorts to protect the amp. However given my subpar manufacturing skills I'm not quite sure how this would work.


----------



## Greg S (Oct 21, 2009)

Move.







Sorry I don't have any better idea. I never have to deal with that problem thankfully. Doesn't ran too much here and it never snows, I have to drive at least an hour to go snowboarding.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've put a piece of carpet that hung over the front of the amp, facing forward, and in back. Usually you only have issues from front and rear passenger feet not the sides. The carpet you don't see and the rest of the amp can still cool. One time I poked holes in the carpet and slid zipties through, then ziptied the amp to the carpet, lol, was that low grade or what. Normally I try to put the amp on a board and mount the board, take the seat out, do it right. I've also cut aluminum strips or small angle and mounted on the amp, then those to floor. Unless its temp or you have a really clean car it is important to keep it up off the floor if at all possible. Dirt and whatever stay on the floor mostly. Also depends on the car, some have a taller beam at the front that will keep most things out of there. Other times I made a plate that mounted to or with the tracks, and mounted the amp or board to those. Sometimes it works really well to use their mount points. I bet a cutting board would be ideal for that, though I never tried one. I always try to not ground the amp so some kind of board is first thing I go for.


----------

